# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Joukkoliikenneuutiset > HKL: Uusi Jokeri-linja kulkee kiskoilla

## RSS

Itäkeskuksesta Viikin, Oulunkylän, Pitäjänmäen ja Leppävaaran kautta Tapiolaan kulkeva pikaraitiolinja eli Raide-Jokeri on yksi pääkaupunkiseudun tärkeimmistä poikittaisista joukkoliikennehankkeista.

Raide-Jokerille on tilausta, sillä poikittaisliikenne on jo pitkään ollut Helsingin ja lähikaupunkien joukkoliikenteen pullonkaula. Metromaisesti liikennöivä Jokeri-bussi on ollut niin suosittu, että ruuhka-aikoina sen kuljetuskapasiteetti on ylittynyt useasti viiden minuutin vuorovälistä huolimatta. Tulevaisuudessa linjalle tarvitaan tehokkaampi ja palvelutasoltaan laadukkaampi yhteys.

Raiteilla kulkeva Jokeri toisi lähes tuplasti lisää kapasiteettia. Bussi-Jokerilla on nykyisin arkisin noin 25 500 matkustajaa. Ennusteiden mukaan Raide-Jokerilla kulkee päivittäin noin 48 000 matkustajaa vuonna 2030.
Raide-Jokerin alustavassa yleissuunnitelmassa määritellään muun muassa radan, pysäkkien ja liikennejärjestelyjen aluevaraustarpeet jatkosuunnittelua ja kaavoitusta varten.

Ratalinjan pituus on noin 25 kilometriä, josta 16 kilometriä on Helsingin ja 9 kilometriä Espoon alueella. Linjalle on suunniteltu 32 pysäkkiä ja kaksi pysäkkivarausta. Ruuhkiin juuttumista pyritään välttämään sillä, että pikaratikka kulkee mahdollisimmin paljon omalla kulku-urallaan.

Uutta Jokeri-yhteyttä liikennöidään alkuvaiheessa 30 metrin pituisilla yhden vaunun junilla. Suunnittelussa on varauduttu matkustajamäärien kasvuun, joten mitoitus on tehty kahden vaunun pituisille junille. Yhdessä pikaraitiovaunussa on noin 70 istumapaikkaa ja 80 - 130 seisomapaikkaa.

Uuden radan ja varikon rakentamisen sekä kaluston hankinnan kokonaiskustannusten arvioidaan olevan noin 330 miljoonaa euroa.

Raiteilla jo ensi vuosikymmenellä
Raide-Jokerin alustava yleissuunnitelma on ensimmäinen hankkeesta laadittu kokonaissuunnitelma. Se on jo hyväksytty Helsingin ja Espoon kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunnissa. Hankesuunnittelun aloittamisesta ja ratasuunnittelun edellyttämien kaavamuutosten valmistelusta päättävät Helsingin ja Espoon kaupungit.

Toteutusajankohdasta päätetään Helsingin seudun liikennejärjestelmäsuunnitelman HLJ 2011 yhteydessä. Mikäli kaikki etenee suunnitellusti, liikennöinti voitaisiin päästä aloittamaan jo vuonna 2016.



Lue koko uutinen HKL:n sivuilta...

----------


## Elmo Allen

Mistä nyt tuuli puhaltaa, kun HKL:ssä noin selvästi otetaan asian puolesta kantaa? Johdinautojan tutkimista ei edes mainita.

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Johdinautojan tutkimista ei edes mainita.


Se on ihan sama ajaa Diesel-bussilla tai johdinautoilla. Kumpikin on busseja, toinen kulkee sähköllä ja toinen naftalla. Raitiovaunusysteemi sen sijaan jo ihan eri, jo sen kapasiteetin takia..

----------


## hmikko

> Se on ihan sama ajaa Diesel-bussilla tai johdinautoilla. Kumpikin on busseja, toinen kulkee sähköllä ja toinen naftalla. Raitiovaunusysteemi sen sijaan jo ihan eri, jo sen kapasiteetin takia..


Elmo taisi viitata lähinnä tähän

http://haltia.blogspot.com/2009/06/k...ohtokunta.html

Eli kesäkuussa HKL:n johtokunta ei esittänyt Raidejokerin hankesuunnitelman tekemistä aloitettavaksi, vaan halusi ensin lisää bussiselvityksiä. Bussien ja ratikoiden ominaisuudet Jokerin reitillä on varmasti käsitelty foorumilla vähintäänkin perusteellisesti.

Tuossa HKL:n uutisessa taitaa olla suurin osa tekstistä leikattu ja liimattu raidejokeri.info:sta, mutta mainintaa 30 m vaunuista ja kahden vaunun junista en ole ennen nähnyt.

----------


## Albert

> Itäkeskuksesta Viikin, Oulunkylän, Pitäjänmäen ja Leppävaaran kautta Tapiolaan kulkeva pikaraitiolinja eli Raide-Jokeri on yksi pääkaupunkiseudun tärkeimmistä poikittaisista joukkoliikennehankkeista.


Näin se muuttuu:




> 550 on valittu CapaCityn linjaksi, koska se on tiheästi liikennöity ja eräänä tulevaisuuden vaihtoehtona on *pohdittu*, että linjalla siirryttäisiin raideliikenteeseen. HSL kokeilee CapaCityn avulla, onko pitkällä nivelbussilla mahdollista päästä raitiotiemäiseen liikenteeseen. Matalalattiaisella CapaCityllä on pituutta 19,5 metriä ja paikkoja on lähes 200 matkustajalle.

----------


## Antero Alku

En löydä Albertin lainausta HSL:n nettisivulta, mutta Nobinan sivulla on tästä ihmeestä kuva ja vähän tietoa.

Yksinivelisessä mutta 4-akselisessa bussissa on peräti 53 istumapaikkaa (bussifriikkien haukkumassa Ikaruksen 2-akselisessa taitaa olla saman verran!) ja seisomapaikkoja tiheyttä ilmoittamatta 123. Ynnälasku antaa 176. No, sehän on melkein sama kuin 180, joka taas on melkein sama kuin 200. Mutta raitiovaunussahan on istumapaikkoja vain 30 %:lle matkustajista, koska raitiovaunussa olisi ovet molemmin puolin... :Biggrin: 

Minusta on oikein hyvä kokeilla kaikenlaisia busseja, mutta busseja, ratikoita, metrojunia ja muita sähköjunia voisi kumminkin mitata samoilla mittareilla. Ei niin, että busseissa on aina paljon paikkoja, mutta raitiovaunuissa vain istumapaikkoja ja nekin ovat ahtaita, jos ne ovat saman kokoisia kuin busseissa. Ja raideliikenteessä seisomatiheys lasketaan käytännössä pienemmäksi kuin istuinten tiheys, mutta bussien seisomatiheyttä ei edes ilmoiteta, saati että kysyttäisiin.

Ratikkamittarilla Mersun CapaCity-bussissa on 53 paikkaa, joista vain puolet voidaan laskea käytettäviksi, koska ihmiset istuvat keskikäytävän puolella ja panevat kassin ikkunan viereen. Ja CapaCity-bussin matka-aika Itäkeskuksesta Tapiolaan on 1,5 tuntia, koska joskus 550:n matka-aika voi nykyäänkin kestää niin kauan. Ja CapaCityn liikennöintikustannukset täytyy laskea 2,5  naftan hinnalla, koska voi olla, että nafta käy kalliiksi, kun se on pakko tehdä rehusta. Joten turha kokeilla, lisää telibussivuoroja vaan peliin! ... Korostan, että en ole itse tätä mieltä, tulkitsen vain esmierkin vuoksi tämän bussin potentiaalia samalla tavalla kuin julkisuudessa arvioidaan ratikan potentiaalia Jokerille ja sen jatkolle Östersundomiin.

Antero

----------


## Albert

> En löydä Albertin lainausta HSL:n nettisivulta, mutta Nobinan sivulla on tästä ihmeestä kuva ja vähän tietoa.


HSL-Viestintä on tänään lähettänyt lainauksen sisältämän tiedotteen viestimille. SRS-uutisissa on siitä vähän enemmän lainattuna.
Mersun suomenkielisillä sivuilla vasta onkin "videota ym" tästä CapaCitystä!. Löytyy ihan googlettamalla.

----------

